# Mai Dire Talk: il nuovo programma della Gialappa's Band



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2018)

La *Gialappa's Band* torna in prima serata, dopo tanti anni, con un nuovo programma sul format di "Mai Dire..." dal titolo "*Mai Dire Talk*". Alla conduzione il *Mago Forest* con le giornaliste Greta Mauro e Stefania Scordio. Il programma nasce con l'intento di parodiare i talk show in generale, che stanno dilagando in questo periodo storico della televisione.

Nel cast, oltre alla Gialappa's ed i citati conduttori, ci saranno: *Maccio Capatonda* (che farà Jerry Polemica ed i trailer cinematografici), *Marcello Cesena e Simona Garbarino* (che proporranno le nuove avventura di *Sensualità a Corte*) Brenda Lodigiani, Liliana Fiorelli, Francesco Marioni, Stefano Rapone, Francesco Frascà ed il duo comico Le Coliche (Fabrizio e Claudio Colica).


Mai Dire Talk andrà in onda a partire da *giovedì 29 novembre 2018*, in prima serata, su *Italia 1* (in HD sul canale 506 del digitale terrestre).


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2018)

Promo


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Gialappa's Band* torna in prima serata, dopo tanti anni, con un nuovo programma sul format di "Mai Dire..." dal titolo "*Mai Dire Talk*". Alla conduzione il *Mago Forest* con le giornaliste Greta Mauro e Stefania Scordio. Il programma nasce con l'intento di parodiare i talk show in generale, che stanno dilagando in questo periodo storico della televisione.
> 
> Nel cast, oltre alla Gialappa's ed i citati conduttori, ci saranno: *Maccio Capatonda* (che farà Jerry Polemica ed i trailer cinematografici), *Marcello Cesena e Simona Garbarino* (che proporranno le nuove avventura di *Sensualità a Corte*) Brenda Lodigiani, Liliana Fiorelli, Francesco Marioni, Stefano Rapone, Francesco Frascà ed il duo comico Le Coliche (Fabrizio e Claudio Colica).
> 
> ...


.

Commentate! Questo è, comunque andrà, un evento televisivo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2018)

up


----------



## Stex (23 Novembre 2018)

speriamo sia una cosa molto simile a mai dire gol che a robe tipo mai dire gf o ****** simili


----------



## unbreakable (23 Novembre 2018)

ma che dire il senso di leggerezza e di ilarita' di mai dire gol degli anni 90 non lho mai piu' ritrovato nei vari mai dire grande fratello e company..cioe' si sono simpatici, ma per dire dire da piccolino non potevo perdermi una puntata..mi ero pure downloadato una stagione intera di episodi con cluadio lippi e la ferilli , che successivamente dovette lasciare per impegni suoi,per rivedermeli, e le trovare comiche ed i tempi comici erano stupendi..cerchero'di vederlo , ma non sono un fan ne' di sensualita' a corte che misembra una cosa terribilmente cretina ne' di maccio capotonda che onestamente non mi fanno ridere..la lodigiani e' bravina..mentre gli altri non li conosco


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2018)

Sono felice, ma incredibilmente sorpreso che non ci sia l'onnipresente Nicola Savino che è sempre stato presente negli ultimi programmi con la Gialappa's, vedi quella schifezza di Balalaika. Probabilmente pure Mediaset si è accorta che si tratta di un personaggio flop in tutti sensi, o forse la Gialappa's ha preteso che ci fossero solamente i personaggi storici del cast senza gente che non c'entrasse nulla e quindi fare una cosa fedele ai passati Mai Dire e non deludere i fan di vecchia data. Perciò, sono fiducioso.


----------



## Miro (25 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Gialappa's Band* torna in prima serata, dopo tanti anni, con un nuovo programma sul format di "Mai Dire..." dal titolo "*Mai Dire Talk*". Alla conduzione il *Mago Forest* con le giornaliste Greta Mauro e Stefania Scordio. Il programma nasce con l'intento di parodiare i talk show in generale, che stanno dilagando in questo periodo storico della televisione.
> 
> Nel cast, oltre alla Gialappa's ed i citati conduttori, ci saranno: *Maccio Capatonda* (che farà Jerry Polemica ed i trailer cinematografici), *Marcello Cesena e Simona Garbarino* (che proporranno le nuove avventura di *Sensualità a Corte*) Brenda Lodigiani, Liliana Fiorelli, Francesco Marioni, Stefano Rapone, Francesco Frascà ed il duo comico Le Coliche (Fabrizio e Claudio Colica).
> 
> ...



I vari Mai Dire sono stati un grande pezzo della mia adolescenza, con i martedì sera passati a guardare i vari Mariottide, Sensualità a Corte, Dr. House, i promo del Piccol...purtroppo in questi anni per diversi fattori la Gialappa ha dovuto riciclarsi e fare da spalla/contorno di altri programmi di cui molti al limite dell'oscenità. Sicuramente mi guarderò almeno la prima puntata.


----------



## Zenos (26 Novembre 2018)

Io al mago Forrest farei presentare tutto da Sanremo a domenica Live.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Gialappa's Band* torna in prima serata, dopo tanti anni, con un nuovo programma sul format di "Mai Dire..." dal titolo "*Mai Dire Talk*". Alla conduzione il *Mago Forest* con le giornaliste Greta Mauro e Stefania Scordio. Il programma nasce con l'intento di parodiare i talk show in generale, che stanno dilagando in questo periodo storico della televisione.
> 
> Nel cast, oltre alla Gialappa's ed i citati conduttori, ci saranno: *Maccio Capatonda* (che farà Jerry Polemica ed i trailer cinematografici), *Marcello Cesena e Simona Garbarino* (che proporranno le nuove avventura di *Sensualità a Corte*) Brenda Lodigiani, Liliana Fiorelli, Francesco Marioni, Stefano Rapone, Francesco Frascà ed il duo comico Le Coliche (Fabrizio e Claudio Colica).
> 
> ...



A me hanno stufato da anni...sempre le stesse battute, sempre le stesse fesserie..mah..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2018)

La Gialappas crede molto in questo programma, nel cast non c'è un personaggio fuori luogo e che non c'entri nulla con la loro storia, infatti è stato voluto solo ed esclusivamente da loro a differenza delle robe dove commentano i reality che gliele ha imposte Mediaset. Giusta anche l'idea di cambiare "bersaglio" e non fare il revival di Mai Dire Gol, ma piuttosto puntare su un fenomeno in voga in questo momento come i talk show in modo da dare una chiave moderna allo show e non dare tanto l'idea del "riciclo". Perciò, aspettative altissime. Male che vada, sono certissimo che vedremo sicuramente un prodotto nettamente superiore a Balalaika o Mai Dire GF, Isola e robe varie.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2018)

*Tra le imitatrici, anche Francesca Manzini famosa per le sue imitazioni di Asia Argento.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Inizia tra poco!


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2018)

Ma cos'è sta roba?


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Novembre 2018)

Sto per piangere


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

*Esordio disastroso in ascolti: solo 931.000 spettatori pari al 5.2% di share. Il programma è stato battuto, rispettivamente, da La Tv delle Ragazze su Rai 3 e Piazzapulita su La7.*


----------



## Stex (30 Novembre 2018)

io stavo guardando x factor, quando c'era un po di pubblicita guardavo, ma mi son beccato quando c'era la de lellis ... pensavo facessero piu comicita con video di maccio, non un vero e proprio maurizio costanzo show in miniatura...


----------



## Hellscream (30 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Esordio disastroso in ascolti: solo 931.000 spettatori pari al 5.2% di share. Il programma è stato battuto, rispettivamente, da La Tv delle Ragazze su Rai 3 e Piazzapulita su La7.*



Le cose del passato, vanno lasciate nel passato, perchè appartengono ad un mondo che non esiste più. Ma sembra che non lo vogliano capire quelli delle tv.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (30 Novembre 2018)

Guardo pochissimo la tv ma mi è sembrato un bel programmino leggero e spensierato. Chiaramente con internet sono tutti autori, conduttori, allenatori, presidenti, dirigenti, comici... quindi critiche scontate.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Le cose del passato, vanno lasciate nel passato, perchè appartengono ad un mondo che non esiste più. Ma sembra che non lo vogliano capire quelli delle tv.


Io la interpreto così. I ritorni recenti in Rai tipo La Corrida e La Tv delle Ragazze, dove ieri hanno fatto l'ultima puntata, hanno funzionato perchè il pubblico Rai è fatto prevalentemente di anziani e quindi questi revival tendono ad apprezzarli. A Mediaset è diverso, ha un pubblico prevalentemente giovane e molti di questi non guardano più la televisione, al massimo i bimbiminkia sia maschi che femmine fan di uomini e donne, GF ecc e perciò ne questo ritorno della Gialappas che quello di Scherzi a Parte non hanno funzionato. Ora vedremo cosa succederà con Chi vuol essere milionario, ritorno che attendo parecchio.

Quindi per me, la Gialappas se vuole proprio fare qualcosa di old-style, tornasse in Rai e facesse una prima serata su Rai 2.


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io la interpreto così. I ritorni recenti in Rai tipo La Corrida e La Tv delle Ragazze, dove ieri hanno fatto l'ultima puntata, hanno funzionato perchè il pubblico Rai è fatto prevalentemente di anziani e quindi questi revival tendono ad apprezzarli. A Mediaset è diverso, ha un pubblico prevalentemente giovane e molti di questi non guardano più la televisione, al massimo i bimbiminkia sia maschi che femmine fan di uomini e donne, GF ecc e perciò ne questo ritorno della Gialappas che quello di Scherzi a Parte non hanno funzionato. Ora vedremo cosa succederà con Chi vuol essere milionario, ritorno che attendo parecchio.
> 
> Quindi per me, la Gialappas se vuole proprio fare qualcosa di old-style, tornasse in Rai e facesse una prima serata su Rai 2.



Io la vedo in un altro modo, questo revival non ha funzionato perché il programma è oggettivamente brutto, e lo dico da fan dei loro vecchi programmi. 
Io avevo grandi aspettative e ho provato a vedere la prima puntata ma era veramente inguardabile. 
Spero per loro che non ci sia un'altra puntata


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Io la vedo in un altro modo, questo revival non ha funzionato perché il programma è oggettivamente brutto, e lo dico da fan dei loro vecchi programmi.
> Io avevo grandi aspettative e ho provato a vedere la prima puntata ma era veramente inguardabile.
> Spero per loro che non ci sia un'altra puntata


Sul programma non mi esprimo, perchè non l'ho guardato, ma sono certo che non avrebbe fatto chissà cosa neanche se fosse stato migliore di quello che tu hai descritto. Il pubblico mediaset è cambiato totalmente, perchè è stato abituato al trash becero e qualsiasi cosa di qualità viene rifiutata. Ma altrettanto brutto era Rai Dire Nius, il programma che fecero con Mia Ceran ed il Mago Forest per una stagione su rai 2, nell'ora che precede la prima serata, eppure andò bene in ascolti, segno che ormai dovrebbero abbandonare Mediaset che non è più casa loro in quanto punta su un pubblico totalmente diverso e magari tornare su Rai 2. Io l'ho sempre detto che ho trovato insensato il loro abbandono alla rai, visto che stavano facendo bene, si vede che gli avranno dato un bel gruzzoletto oltre alla certezza del ritorno in prima serata.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

Intanto è scomparso dalla guida tv. Forse già lo cancellano dopo una puntata... 

Che figura di menta!!!


----------



## varvez (1 Dicembre 2018)

Non ho visto questa trasmissione, però agli ultimi mondiali e agli europei prima avevano toccato un livello di supponenza non supportato dalla capacità di rinnovarsi. Le stesse battute di venticinque anni fa, una discreta incompetenza calcistica (ci può stare) e un senso di stanchezza generale. Sono comprimari ormai, non possono essere le stelle del programma e farebbero bene a continuare come autori più che partecipare alle trasmissioni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Dicembre 2018)

A parer mio con CiccioGamer sono riusciti a fare contemporaneamente la figura dei patetici rosiconi e dei comici bolliti. 

10 minuti a ripetere "è grasso, non lo conosce nessuno". Ammazza, incisivi quanto Borini schierato sulla fascia contro Marcelo.




varvez ha scritto:


> Non ho visto questa trasmissione, però agli ultimi mondiali e agli europei prima avevano toccato un livello di supponenza non supportato dalla capacità di rinnovarsi. Le stesse battute di venticinque anni fa, una discreta incompetenza calcistica (ci può stare) e un senso di stanchezza generale. Sono comprimari ormai, non possono essere le stelle del programma e farebbero bene a continuare come autori più che partecipare alle trasmissioni



Io penso che i Mondiali commentati da loro siano stati una tristezza allucinante. 20 partite tutte uguali con Ciccio Graziani (direttamente dalla cripta) che raccontava aneddoti di cui non frega nulla a nessuno sui Mondiali dell'82.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Solo per "Sensualità a corte" merita di esistere questo programma 
Del resto, anche se ho amato la Gialappa's, ormai mi interessa poco.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Esordio disastroso in ascolti: solo 931.000 spettatori pari al 5.2% di share. Il programma è stato battuto, rispettivamente, da La Tv delle Ragazze su Rai 3 e Piazzapulita su La7.*






fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto è scomparso dalla guida tv. Forse già lo cancellano dopo una puntata...
> 
> Che figura di menta!!!






Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A parer mio con CiccioGamer sono riusciti a fare contemporaneamente la figura dei patetici rosiconi e dei comici bolliti.
> 
> 10 minuti a ripetere "è grasso, non lo conosce nessuno". Ammazza, incisivi quanto Borini schierato sulla fascia contro Marcelo.
> 
> ...



Caspita, non ho visto il programma ma non pensavo sarebbe andato così male. Ero fan della Gialappa's ma ormai in tv non riesco a vedere altro se non film, serie tv, documentari e sport. In effetti già dalle partite dei mondiali e prima ancora degli europei il loro declino mi sembrava evidente. Forse andrebbero meglio in Rai ma non cambierebbe molto, del resto ricordo che anche l'ultimo GF in mediaset è andato malissimo quindi non so quanto conti il tipo di pubblico in questo insuccesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Questi programmi non hanno più senso di esistere perchè in 25 anni è cambiato il mondo del business ed anche il pubblico. Mi è bastato vedere i soliti vecchi impolverati in studio che si lamentano del fatto che loro hanno lavorato, hanno scritti libri bla bla e rosicano del fatto che dei giovani, anche se senza nessun talento, fanno il doppio dei loro soldi grazie al web. Appunto un programma rimasto a 25 anni fa

Spero però continui per vedere la De Lellis


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Il programma continuerà ad andare in onda state tranquilli, sempre di giovedì, la guida tv ha fatto un errore quel giorno. Mai Dire Talk continuerà anche dopo le vacanze natalizie e da gennaio andrà al venerdì.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Caspita, non ho visto il programma ma non pensavo sarebbe andato così male. Ero fan della Gialappa's ma ormai in tv non riesco a vedere altro se non film, serie tv, documentari e sport. In effetti già dalle partite dei mondiali e prima ancora degli europei il loro declino mi sembrava evidente. Forse andrebbero meglio in Rai ma non cambierebbe molto, del resto ricordo che anche l'ultimo GF in mediaset è andato malissimo quindi non so quanto conti il tipo di pubblico in questo insuccesso.



È un fritto misto, nella prima puntata ho visto 3 conduttori, 50 ospiti, politici, sketch buttati lì a casaccio, gossip, politica, praticamente mancavano solo che mandassero in onda i goal dell'ultima giornata di campionato. È fondamentalmente una versione invernale di quella porcheria immonda di Balalaika (a proposito, strano che non abbiano chiamato anche Savino, il Borini della televisione).

Ma poi dura tantissimo, cioè boh, quando ero piccolo vedevo nella stessa serata Le Iene e Mai Dire Domenica, e per le 23 andavo a dormire. Questo invece è finito all'1, dura quanto la finale del festival di Sanremo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È un fritto misto, nella prima puntata ho visto 3 conduttori, 50 ospiti, politici, sketch buttati lì a casaccio, gossip, politica, praticamente mancavano solo che mandassero in onda i goal dell'ultima giornata di campionato. È fondamentalmente una versione invernale di quella porcheria immonda di Balalaika (a proposito, *strano che non abbiano chiamato anche Savino, il Borini della televisione*).
> 
> Ma poi dura tantissimo, cioè boh, quando ero piccolo vedevo nella stessa serata Le Iene e Mai Dire Domenica, e per le 23 andavo a dormire. Questo invece è finito all'1, dura quanto la finale del festival di Sanremo



 Idolo...a questa battuta sono morto  Balalaika, che porcheria! Mi è bastato uno spezzone per cambiare canale.

Se il quadro è questo allora confermo la mia teoria, in questo caso il problema non è il tipo di pubblico ma proprio che hanno combinato un pastrocchio. Questa "moda" delle trasmissioni che durano un'eternità poi è un viziaccio ormai diffuso nella tv contemporanea...ma io dico se fai durare i programmi 4 ore è chiaro che le idee poi scarseggiano e ammorbi gli spettatori. Per ora non li avranno cancellati ma se continuano così negli ascolti per me non vedono il 2019.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Idolo...a questa battuta sono morto  Balalaika, che porcheria! Mi è bastato uno spezzone per cambiare canale.
> 
> Se il quadro è questo allora confermo la mia teoria, in questo caso il problema non è il tipo di pubblico ma proprio che hanno combinato un pastrocchio. Questa "moda" delle trasmissioni che durano un'eternità poi è un viziaccio ormai diffuso nella tv contemporanea...ma io dico se fai durare i programmi 4 ore è chiaro che le idee poi scarseggiano e ammorbi gli spettatori. Per ora non li avranno cancellati ma se continuano così negli ascolti per me non vedono il 2019.


I programmi durano assai per alzare lo share in quanto se mantieni lo stesso numero di spettatori tipo fino all'1 di notte, la curva si alza perchè la platea si riduce. E' una strategia ormai usata da tutti i programmi Mediaset che sta veramente messa male in termini di idee e soldi. E se già il programma della gialappas ha fatto poco durando fino a quell'ora, non oso immaginare quanto faceva se durava ragionevolmente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I programmi durano assai per alzare lo share in quanto se mantieni lo stesso numero di spettatori tipo fino all'1 di notte, la curva si alza perchè la platea si riduce. E' una strategia ormai usata da tutti i programmi Mediaset che sta veramente messa male in termini di idee e soldi. E se già il programma della gialappas ha fatto poco durando fino a quell'ora, non oso immaginare quanto faceva se durava ragionevolmente.



Non sapevo di questa strategia. Comunque è vero, Mediaset sta nella melma sul serio.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Trovo ciò che la Gialappa ha fatto a Cicciogamer di uno squallore ed una bassezza incredibili. Gli rode parecchio che ormai sul web possano esserci dei ragazzi che fanno numeri impressionanti e bei guadagni e che i personaggi tv siano buoni solo per fare compagnia a Tutankamon nel sarcofago, questa è la verità.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Trovo ciò che la Gialappa ha fatto a Cicciogamer di uno squallore ed una bassezza incredibili. Gli rode parecchio che ormai sul web possano esserci dei ragazzi che fanno numeri impressionanti e bei guadagni e che i personaggi tv siano buoni solo per fare compagnia a Tutankamon nel sarcofago, questa è la verità.


Concordo con te, ieri ho visto una parte del programma ed oggi vedo il resto e Cicciogamer non l'hanno fatto proprio parlare ed elencare le date del suo spettacolo (era venuto principalmente per questo). Al di là delle gag ironiche, però è stato trattato veramente come una palla al piede con i conduttori che davano l'impressione di volerlo mandare via al più presto e liberarsene. Uno squallore veramente da parte di gialappas ed anche del mago forest, il quale anche lui ha contribuito ad umiliarlo con lo schiaffone tra l'altro anche forte sulla nuca con tanto di sgambetto finale. In pratica lo hanno invitato col solo scopo di prenderlo in giro e bullizzarlo.

C'è da dire che ormai è un'usanza da parte della televisione sfottere le persone anche un pò sovrappeso (cicciogamer poi è dimagrito parecchio eh complice anche l'intervento) o di bassa statura, vedi anche quello che fa Bonolis coi concorrenti ad Avanti un Altro. Perciò, se una persona ha un carattere debole farebbe meglio a non andare in tv, specie in certi programmi anche perchè certe esperienze possono segnarti molto negativamente. Perciò lo youtuber in questione, che mi auguro si riprenda, spero che in futuro si fermi a fare video, incontri coi fans ed al teatro tanto milionario già lo è, ed è pure famoso nel suo target giovanile e con queste presenze tv può solo rovinarsi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ma siete seri? Cioè se questo è trattare male un ospite siamo alla frutta. Secondo me lo sfottono come hanno sempre fatto con tutti, nulla di più, anzi forse lo trattano pure meglio. Io non ci vedo niente di male, anzi ho riso abbastanza. L'unica cosa che mi chiedo è 
Chi è la super turbo topa a 2 minuti e 22? La inquadrano più volte, super gnocca spaziale. 

Trovata: Paola Di Benedetto﻿


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri? Cioè se questo è trattare male un ospite siamo alla frutta. Secondo me lo sfottono come hanno sempre fatto con tutti, nulla di più, anzi forse lo trattano pure meglio. Io non ci vedo niente di male, anzi ho riso abbastanza. L'unica cosa che mi chiedo è
> Chi è la super turbo topa a 2 minuti e 22? La inquadrano più volte, super gnocca spaziale.


Paola Di Benedetto ex madre natura di Ciao Darwin.

E' stato trattato male perchè era venuto per sponsorizzare le sue date ed invece, oltre a non avergli fatto aprire bocca, Forest lo ha schiaffeggiato dietro e gli ha fatto pure lo scambetto. Guarda le interviste agli altri ospiti (dove Forest casualmente si è fatto da parte) e ti accorgerai la differenza. Le gag ci pure stavano eh, è il loro lavoro, ma dovevano lasciarlo almeno fare il suo dovere e dire il perchè era lì.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2018)

Se fosse stato un mio artista a prendersi una figura cosi in TV probabilmente avrei sollevato di peso la redazione di sto cesso di programma. 

Come si permettono di non aver cosi rispetto per l'Uomo ? la sberla ? lo sgambetto ? 

Ma di che diavolo stiamo parlando ? il rispetto per l'uomo ci deve essere sempre. 

Poi parlano quei 4 falliti della tv che fanno 1/100 del pubblico che fa sto ragazzo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paola Di Benedetto ex madre natura di Ciao Darwin.
> 
> E' stato trattato male perchè era venuto per sponsorizzare le sue date ed invece, oltre a non avergli fatto aprire bocca, Forest lo ha schiaffeggiato dietro e gli ha fatto pure lo scambetto. Guarda le interviste agli altri ospiti e ti accorgerai la differenza. Le gag ci pure stavano eh, è il loro lavoro, ma dovevano lasciarlo almeno fare il suo dovere e dire il perchè era lì.



Sarà che ero abituato ai vecchi talk, tipo Mai dire gol, Mai dire Martedi' etc...Ma ti giuro che non ci ho visto nulla di strano in ciò che hanno fatto. Lo schiaffo onestamente mi sembra che l'abbia dato anche piano, solo che il ragazzo a quanto pare ha la pelle delicata. Gli hanno fatto dire che fa il teatro, non penso sia un dramma il fatto che non gli abbiano fatto dire le date. Resta il fatto che il ragazzo è andato li per farsi ancora più pubblicità e direi che c'è riuscito alla grande. Quindi che non faccia tanto la vittima.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato un mio artista a prendersi una figura cosi in TV probabilmente avrei sollevato di peso la redazione di sto cesso di programma.
> 
> Come si permettono di non aver cosi rispetto per l'Uomo ? la sberla ? lo sgambetto ?
> 
> ...



Esagerato secondo me.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà che ero abituato ai vecchi talk, tipo Mai dire gol, Mai dire Martedi' etc...Ma ti giuro che non ci ho visto nulla di strano in ciò che hanno fatto. Lo schiaffo onestamente mi sembra che l'abbia dato anche piano, solo che il ragazzo a quanto pare ha la pelle delicata. Gli hanno fatto dire che fa il teatro, non penso sia un dramma il fatto che non gli abbiano fatto dire le date. Resta il fatto che il ragazzo è andato li per farsi ancora più pubblicità e direi che c'è riuscito alla grande. Quindi che non faccia tanto la vittima.


Cicciogamer è stato tutto il tempo in piedi senza quasi mai parlare e ad assistere alle gag di Forest col suo assistente, insomma un momento di imbarazzo totale con lui che dentro pensava "ma questi quando mi fanno le domande". Poi nella parte finale, la giornalista (grande gnocca) è pronta a fargli delle domande ma pochi secondi dopo al "va bene" della Gialappas lo fredda salutandolo. Gli altri che sono stati ospiti poi si sono seduti faccia a faccia con una delle conduttrici con Forest che si faceva da parte, se non per qualche timida apparizione. 

Se tutto il web poi si è mobilitato a parlare di umiliazione per Cicciogamer, che era solo uno dei tanti ospiti lì presenti, significa che effettivamente lì dentro qualcosa è andato storto e le cose non sono andate secondo quanto detto al ragazzo prima di apparire.


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato un mio artista a prendersi una figura cosi in TV probabilmente avrei sollevato di peso la redazione di sto cesso di programma.
> 
> Come si permettono di non aver cosi rispetto per l'Uomo ? la sberla ? lo sgambetto ?
> 
> ...



Ma dai che era tutto combinato, lui adesso fa la vittima, ma si farà qualche ospitata con lacrime incorporate da Barbara d'Urso e vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cicciogamer è stato tutto il tempo in piedi senza quasi mai parlare e ad assistere alle gag di Forest col suo assistente, insomma un momento di imbarazzo totale con lui che dentro pensava "ma questi quando mi fanno le domande". Poi nella parte finale, la giornalista (grande gnocca) è pronta a fargli delle domande ma pochi secondi dopo al "va bene" della Gialappas lo fredda salutandolo. Gli altri che sono stati ospiti poi si sono seduti faccia a faccia con una delle conduttrici con Forest che si faceva da parte, se non per qualche timida apparizione.
> 
> Se tutto il web poi si è mobilitato a parlare di umiliazione per Cicciogamer, che era solo uno dei tanti ospiti lì presenti, significa che effettivamente lì dentro qualcosa è andato storto e le cose non sono andate secondo quanto detto al ragazzo prima di apparire.



Stranamente però è l'ospite di cui si parla di più. Sei sicuro che non ne fosse al corrente? Ci credo poco onestamente. Ti dico quello che è successo secondo me: Loro hanno tenuto con Ciccio lo standard "cattivo" di una volta, dei vecchi Talk. Solo che al giorno d'oggi qualsiasi stupidata fa scandalo. Perché quello che hanno fatto a Ciccio è una stupidata dai. Davvero ci si offende perché hanno detto 89 kg? Magaaari? Dai ma per favore, non scherziamo. Quindi di conseguenza hanno fatto il doppio colpo. Scandalo per Cicciogamer che ha avuto un incremento della visibilità e scandalo per il talk che ha avuto lo stesso effetto. E ripeto che a me ha fatto ridere, cosi come lui secondo me si è prestato bene al gioco dai.

Poi se ci scandalizziamo perché hanno ironizzato sul fatto che lo seguono bambini dai 5 ai 9 anni, stiamo ancora più alla frutta. Perché ci ironizzerei su pure io! Chissà perché lo seguono solo i bimbi, forse perché fa dei video da ritardato mentale? Buon per lui che abbia successo, se lo sarà sicuramente guadagnato, nessuno dice il contrario, ma non ci si deve scandalizzare se si ironizza sulla fascia d'età dei suoi spettatori. Che poi non so nemmeno se sia vera eh, io non seguo gli youtuber di questo genere, per me sono la nullità e l'inutilità fatta persona.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stranamente però è l'ospite di cui si parla di più. Sei sicuro che non ne fosse al corrente? Ci credo poco onestamente. Ti dico quello che è successo secondo me: Loro hanno tenuto con Ciccio lo standard "cattivo" di una volta, dei vecchi Talk. Solo che al giorno d'oggi qualsiasi stupidata fa scandalo. Perché quello che hanno fatto a Ciccio è una stupidata dai. Davvero ci si offende perché hanno detto 89 kg? Magaaari? Dai ma per favore, non scherziamo. Quindi di conseguenza hanno fatto il doppio colpo. Scandalo per Cicciogamer che ha avuto un incremento della visibilità e scandalo per il talk che ha avuto lo stesso effetto. E ripeto che a me ha fatto ridere, cosi come lui secondo me si è prestato bene al gioco dai.


Mah, se io dovessi avere una visibilità per una roba del genere mi vergognerei e non poco. Condivido il ragionamento di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] .


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, se io dovessi avere una visibilità per una roba del genere mi vergognerei e non poco. Condivido il ragionamento di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] .



Faccio un esempio: Se questa visibilità ti porta in tasca (cifra a caso) 100.000 Euro, voglio proprio vedere quanto ti vergogneresti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ma dai che era tutto combinato, lui adesso fa la vittima, ma si farà qualche ospitata con lacrime incorporate da Barbara d'Urso e vissero tutti felici e contenti



Ti assicuro che non era preparata. Anzi, le premesse erano completamente diverse. FIDATI.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ma dai che era tutto combinato, lui adesso fa la vittima, ma si farà qualche ospitata con lacrime incorporate da Barbara d'Urso e vissero tutti felici e contenti


Pure il cornetto in faccia era preparato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ieri ho visto una parte del programma ed oggi vedo il resto e Cicciogamer non l'hanno fatto proprio parlare ed elencare le date del suo spettacolo (era venuto principalmente per questo). Al di là delle gag ironiche, però è stato trattato veramente come una palla al piede con i conduttori che davano l'impressione di volerlo mandare via al più presto e liberarsene. Uno squallore veramente da parte di gialappas ed anche del mago forest, il quale anche lui ha contribuito ad umiliarlo con lo schiaffone tra l'altro anche forte sulla nuca con tanto di sgambetto finale. In pratica lo hanno invitato col solo scopo di prenderlo in giro e bullizzarlo.
> 
> C'è da dire che ormai è un'usanza da parte della televisione sfottere le persone anche un pò sovrappeso (cicciogamer poi è dimagrito parecchio eh complice anche l'intervento) o di bassa statura, vedi anche quello che fa Bonolis coi concorrenti ad Avanti un Altro. Perciò, se una persona ha un carattere debole farebbe meglio a non andare in tv, specie in certi programmi anche perchè certe esperienze possono segnarti molto negativamente. Perciò lo youtuber in questione, che mi auguro si riprenda, spero che in futuro si fermi a fare video, incontri coi fans ed al teatro tanto milionario già lo è, ed è pure famoso nel suo target giovanile e con queste presenze tv può solo rovinarsi in tutti i sensi.




La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che poi sta gente dello spettacolo è quella del volemose bene, contro le discriminazioni e pappardelle varie  Un po' come il grande insinna... Bullismo contro il più debole sempre e comunque.

Li ODIO TUTTI.


----------



## sbrodola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Dai la Gialappa's ha perculato sempre qualsiasi ospite, anche più importante di uno youtuber che fa intrattenimento per bambini e ragazzini.
Ovviamente deriderlo per i Kg di troppo è la "battuta" più banale che gli si possa fare, ma è una cosa che succede ovunque, anche qui dentro. (Lo dico da ciccione  che ormai ci ha fatto il callo su queste battute/offese). 
Lo schiaffetto e lo sgambetto, si, di cattivo gusto.


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ieri ho visto una parte del programma ed oggi vedo il resto e Cicciogamer non l'hanno fatto proprio parlare ed elencare le date del suo spettacolo (era venuto principalmente per questo). Al di là delle gag ironiche, però è stato trattato veramente come una palla al piede con i conduttori che davano l'impressione di volerlo mandare via al più presto e liberarsene. Uno squallore veramente da parte di gialappas ed anche del mago forest, il quale anche lui ha contribuito ad umiliarlo con lo schiaffone tra l'altro anche forte sulla nuca con tanto di sgambetto finale. In pratica lo hanno invitato col solo scopo di prenderlo in giro e bullizzarlo.
> 
> C'è da dire che ormai è un'usanza da parte della televisione sfottere le persone anche un pò sovrappeso (cicciogamer poi è dimagrito parecchio eh complice anche l'intervento) o di bassa statura, vedi anche quello che fa Bonolis coi concorrenti ad Avanti un Altro. Perciò, se una persona ha un carattere debole farebbe meglio a non andare in tv, specie in certi programmi anche perchè certe esperienze possono segnarti molto negativamente. Perciò lo youtuber in questione, che mi auguro si riprenda, spero che in futuro si fermi a fare video, incontri coi fans ed al teatro tanto milionario già lo è, ed è pure famoso nel suo target giovanile e con queste presenze tv può solo rovinarsi in tutti i sensi.



Ma una battuta sul peso ci può anche stare, soltanto che loro hanno passato il 95% del tempo a sfotterlo gratuitamente su quello. Il peggiore però è stato Forest: lo schiaffone (altro che buffetto) e lo sgambetto sono roba da frustrati davvero penosa, soprattutto da parte di un uomo di quasi 60 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Stasera seconda puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Io l'ho trovato tutto sommato godibile, sicuramente la seconda puntata meglio della prima in quanto hanno puntato più sugli sketch. Capatonda e Sensualità a Corte il top e molto brava pure l'imitatrice di Asia Argento. Non male dai...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2019)

*Stasera parte il nuovo ciclo di puntate, dopo lo stop dovuto alle feste natalizie. *


----------

